# Roster Changes?



## bergtrue25 (Oct 17, 2002)

Just curious to what everyone thinks...Currently the Bucks have fourteen players on the roster, They can suit up 12, and Pryzbilla and rookie Jamal Sampson are on the "injured list"...When Pryz comes back who all of a sudden is gonna become "injured" with Sampson? They're certainly loaded with big men (E.J. Sampson, Gazuric, Haslip, Mason, Caffey, Przy)...They need to dump some of thes guys for a solid back PG if you ask me.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bergtrue25</b>!
> Just curious to what everyone thinks...Currently the Bucks have fourteen players on the roster, They can suit up 12, and Pryzbilla and rookie Jamal Sampson are on the "injured list"...When Pryz comes back who all of a sudden is gonna become "injured" with Sampson? They're certainly loaded with big men (E.J. Sampson, Gazuric, Haslip, Mason, Caffey, Przy)...They need to dump some of thes guys for a solid back PG if you ask me.


They have Ollie who is solid, and I almost certainly feel they are grooming Ronald Murray to back up Cassell. I hear that the last 2 weeks he has been killing Cassell in practice, but you know George karl


----------

